# Build, Buy or Upgrade



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

Hello all.

I've had my PC for a number of years now (must be about 6 or 7 I think), and I'm thinking about possibly upgrading. I'm unsure whether my current PC has any potential for upgrading, or whether I should buy/build a new one.

My current PC is a Dell studio. I've had to replace a couple of parts, I've had a new PSU, and a new graphics card as they both failed. A quick dxdiag tells me the CPU is a Intel Core 2 quad Q8200 @2.33GHz, there's 3070MB RAM and the video card is a Nvidia Geforce 210 with 1746MB. I know the video card is rubbish as I had to buy a cheap one at the time.

Now is it worth salvaging any of that, or am I better off starting afresh? Also it's been a long while since I looked into anything like this, is it massively dated or is it not that bad and worth plugging away for a few more years?

I replaced the PSU and graphics card myself, but I've never built one from scratch before. Is it worth doing that, or are pre-made ones pretty similar on price now?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi ADChick,

Since your computer is 6-7 years old, I recommend starting new. Check out the build recommendations: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2015-a-668661.html

Build the computer yourself and if you have any questions/issues, feel free to ask on this forum. Enjoy your new computer!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

build always build. You will find that you can build a beast of a pc for a decent price say $1000 where as $1000 would get you a mediocre dell if you bought.

There are hundreds of guides on youtube on how to build a pc.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd second Cooper's suggestion on building a new machine. You can have another one that will last just as long! :smile:

Follow the guide posted above on picking a custom PC and then follow along here on how to build one:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks guys, I think I'll give it a go. I know I'm ok with psu and graphics card, the rest can't be much harder?

I'll also have to find a good place to get parts here over the other side of the pond. Finding them more expensive at the moment!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

are you in the UK, I am.

good places are Computer Hardware - Scan.co.uk
Overclockers UK - Computer components, hardware & gaming PC
PC Components, Desktop PCs, Laptops, LCD TVs & Computer Hardware


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

ADChick said:


> Thanks guys, I think I'll give it a go. I know I'm ok with psu and graphics card, the rest can't be much harder?
> 
> I'll also have to find a good place to get parts here over the other side of the pond. Finding them more expensive at the moment!


I will try and find time this weekend to update the UK build guide (post #2 of Cooper's link). If I do, I will reply here and state that.


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

Thank you guys. I'll defo have a read through that and decide what sort of level I want to build at.


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

Right I've had a look through the builds, I was going for somewhere around the £600-800 mark. I've also had a scout online and pre-built ones, and they don't look much different on price. Then again, it's been so long since I properly looked into parts, etc, I have no idea what's good and not so good any more!

Look at the UK AMD £600 and Fusion 650, is there much difference? That would include windows as well, and can modify parts if required? Would the build one perform much better than that?

If I could build something similar to this Alienware X51 for around £600-£700 I'd be tempted.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

i didn't even look at the system just saw the name, stay away from pc specialist although their machines look good they have a habit of over charging and do build a few duffers, they also have a habit of not talking to people when they phone up with issues.

If you want a pre-built system (which I would always advise against) the best place in my opinion would be Overclockers UK - Computer components, hardware & gaming PC Their systems are quality and their support is excellent. Now their top of the range systems are not really affordable by normal people (the start at 3 grand and go upto 12) I know the guy who builds them and if I wanted anyone to build a system for me it would be him.

He also oversees their normal afordable systems especially when SLI and overclocking is involved.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Stick with a custom built machine. You'll get the best value and excellent parts compared to the OEMs.


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

Thank you for the offer. Cumbria would be a bit of a drive for me! Ill have a scout about at some parts and see what I can get for my budget. I used novatech to get the replacement parts for my pc and they were reasonable. Might start my search there.


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

Any thought on a good build for around £600-800? The UK build are outdated, might get a better one now!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, the UK builds are a few months out of date, I have plans on upgrading it soon.

Take a US build and convert it to the UK websites and you should be able to price out something that fits your budget.


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

I've had a look at some parts from the top AMD build and it comes in at just over £1,000 which way too high! And that doesn't include Windows or any other accessories.


Where do you get your parts from. I was pricing up from Novatech, are they good on price?

It looks like my hand has been forced into getting a new PC anyway. Mines keeps locking up and won't do anything. And sometimes when I try to turn it on, it just beeps twice over and over and doesn't load.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your beeps and freezing would indicate a RAM issue possibly hard drive.

download memtest86 burn to disc and boot from the disc and run for 6 hours if you get errors your RAM is knackered (fyi memtest is more accurate on one stick at a time so that would be 6 hours per stick). Download your hard drive manufacturers diagnostic tool and run all the tests or run both tests on seatools for windows. If you get errors backup your data ASAP and get a new hard drive.

I get my stiff from where ever is cheapest but I generally do overclockers.co.uk or scan.co.uk because their customer support and delivery service is quick.

The system I built 8 years ago was all from novatech.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just an FYI, I've now updated the UK build guide in our list. So you can now find the builds and the correct prices. :smile:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...mmended-builds-2015-a-668661.html#post3910140


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks guys, you've all been fantastic. Maybe my PC dying is a sign it's time to move on. It must be about 7-8 years old and I think I only paid about 500-600 to Dell for it. Can't be that good!

Hopefully I'll be able to build a pretty high spec one to replace it. Do you think any parts from my old one are salvageable or is it a case of whacking it straight in the bin?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

At that age, I'm going to go with no. Stick with new items for a new build.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The only thing you might use is the Psu, what make and model is it as the video card I wouldn't recommend.


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

It's a Corsair, but judging by the power needed by the system I'm looking at building, I don't think it will be good enough. It only cost me about £40 anyway and that was a fair while ago as well.

I'm just searching through various sites now to try and find the cheapest place to buy from. If I find parts anywhere cheaper than amazon I'll let you know in case anyone else in the UK was thinking of building a similar one.

Although I've replaced parts, I'm never built one from scratch. What's the hardest part of putting one together? Replacing the video card was straight forward. The PSU and cable management was a little trickier but managed it ok. I guess there's nothing much harder than that, is there?


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

I've managed to find all the parts for the £700 AMD build, and some for a little cheaper! I've got to go to work now, but when I get back, I'll post a full list of what I've found to see if it needs any tweaking.

I do have a question on the video card. Would you go for the one listed on the build (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sapphire-Dual-X-Radeon-GDDR5-Graphics/dp/B00FL8H49Q/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424085076&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=Sapphire+Tech+100364-4GL+Radeon+R9+270X+4GB) or go for this one (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sapphire-270X-1020MHz-Express-Graphics/dp/B00FOR0086/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1424085076&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=Sapphire+Tech+100364-4GL+Radeon+R9+270X+4GB) that is a little bit more but looks a fair bit better. Would it work and would it be worth it?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the second one is better but not by much.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

ADChick said:


> .................
> 
> Although I've replaced parts, I'm never built one from scratch. What's the hardest part of putting one together? Replacing the video card was straight forward. The PSU and cable management was a little trickier but managed it ok. I guess there's nothing much harder than that, is there?


When I built my 1st ever PC (all parts from Novatech, excellent service and support :thumb, I found the hardest part was disposing of all the packaging afterwards :lol:

Seriously though, if you follow the TSF Guide to building and troubleshooting a PC (*Link*), it should be a straightforward job.

I too would start from scratch, any parts from the Dell are now old and could fail any time. I'd keep the Dell intact though, it's always handy to have a 2nd working PC, if only for back-up if the main PC ever dies.


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'll get the full list of the parts I'm going to get put up when I finish work in about 4 hours. Make sure I haven't selected something wrong!

So am I better off saving the 25 quid and going for the cheaper card?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Best tip I can give you is assemble the board, ram and cpu outside of case perhaps on the motherboard box. Plug psu plugs in and test board and cpu outside of case using screw driver on "PS" jumper to make sure board works outside of case if it does and then screw in brass standoffs to keep board off side of case, sailing should be smooth from there.


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

Right, here's the parts I was going to go for. Does this look like a decent build, and more importantly will it work?

Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 SKT-AM3+ Motherboard: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

AMD FX-8 8350 Black Edition 8 Core Socket AM3+ Processor 4.00GHz Piledriver with Heat Sink Fan - FD8350FRHKBOX - Scan.co.uk

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo CPU Cooler [RR-212E-16PK-R1]
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sapphire-Dual-X-Radeon-GDDR5-Graphics/dp/B00FL8H49Q/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424122314&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=Sapphire+Tech+100364-4GL+Radeon+R9+270X+4GB

Corsair Memory Vengeance Pro Series Silver 8GB DDR3 1866 MHz Dual Channel Desktop - CMY8GX3M2A1866C9 - Scan.co.uk

Corsair Carbide Series 500R Grey/Black Mid Tower Case - CC-9011012-WW - Scan.co.uk

Seasonic M12II-620 EVO 620W '80 Plus Bronze' Power Supply [SS-620GM2]

WD 1TB 3.5 inch Internal Hard Drive - Caviar Blue: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asus-DVD-RW-Drive-DRW-24F1ST-S-ATA/dp/B00BZF31UU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423949827&sr=8-1&keywords=Asus+24X+DVD+Burner

Comes in at about £650. Plus £89 for windows, need and I might get a new keyboard and mouse, so should get it all in for around £750. Any recommendations on potential changes?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

looks good to me


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Perfect I think!


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks guys. I get my bonus on Fri so I'll order all the parts then! I'll have a look around for a nice keyboard/mouse combo while I wait as well!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Spot on! Looks good!

Here's what I use for a mouse and keyboard:

Wireless Performance Illuminated Keyboard & Mouse Combo MX800 - Logitech


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm going to order all my parts tomorrow. Is it worth getting a kit to build with. I've only really got one screwdriver and it's a pretty big one!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A screwdriver is all you'll need.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

One really big screw driver doesn't sound like the only thing you need though...You need a medium phillips screw driver for most of the hardware is all.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

most cases these days use thumb screw so you wont need a screw drive for that. Usually the only time you need a screw driver these days is to screw the motherboard into the standoffs.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> most cases these days use thumb screw so you wont need a screw drive for that. Usually the only time you need a screw driver these days is to screw the motherboard into the standoffs.


Sometimes from the factory, the case screws can just be a pain to get off by hand though. :nonono:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Sometimes from the factory, the case screws can just be a pain to get off by hand though. :nonono:


You got that right! And I have had some cases with thumb screws I couldn't get off without a screw driver either.


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

I do have a phillips but its quite big. I'm sure I'll find something to get them off with.


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

My new card took a while to come through, but all my parts were ordered last night. I haven't got a new monitor, but I may look at upgrading that in the near future as well. 

I've got a day off tomorrow so I'm hoping it all turns up fairly early and ill be able to crack on with the build tomorrow. I'm thinking I might do it at my mum's house. I'm sure computer building and a dog charging round doesn't mix!

Wish me luck!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

good luck I am sure you will do fine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This should be able to help as well:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

I've just had a thought. I presume they will all come with the required cables to connect everything. 

I've just found out that all the other parts should be here tomorrow apart from the CD drive. I presume I can build it and add that in later without much hassle?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes. You can do that.


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

Just had a thought, all my bits have arrived and I'm getting ready to build. I'm not going to be able to get windows on there until the CD drive turns up am I?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can convert it to a USB if you want.


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

I should have just bought a pre-built one.....

I've put everything together as shown in the guide but no success getting anything actually working. I've got my flat head screwdriver trying to start up the power but I'm not 100% sure what I'm looking for to start it. If it the ones I think it is, I have a problem somewhere.....


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Are you testing the unit outside of the case? Are you certain you are shorting the right jumpers for power according to the diagram in the mobo manual? Do you have the 12V rail plugged in on the board and appropriate wire into the video card?


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

I am, I haven't got the case out. And yes it's the 2 with pwr that you plug the power button into that i'm trying it with. I've got the longest power bit all plugged in. The video card had 2 6 pins that ive plugged in seperate wries into the PSU. It's not making any noise at all.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Using only 1 ram stick I hope? Sorry if I am being too elementary but we don't want to overlook anything. Fan hsf plugged into board? And 2 power plugs 24 pin and 4 o r8 pin plugged into board?


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeh I've only got 1 stick in at the moment. There's a wire going from the fan into the board. I've got the long plug into the board, and other 8 one plugged into the board just up from the fan. Then there is 2 6 pins going from the PSU to the video card. I can take some photos if you want, see if you can spot anything?


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

I've got some pics below, if you'd like to see anything close up or at a different angle, let me know. I'm starting to feel like this was a very expensive experiment.

There's one of the back of the PSU, one of the RAM and the main power cable to the motherboard, one of the white cable going from the fan to the mb and the other power cable to the mb, one of the 2 cables going into the video card, and one of the cpu cooler.

Any ideas what it could be? I don't know what to do if I can't get it working. I spose I'll have to admit defeat and take it into a computer shop round here somewhere. Probably be another 50 quid odd...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

silly question but have you turned the power supply on? I ask because as far as I can tell from the pics everything looks correct.

also if the board has a power switch you may have to press it.


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

Haha, sounds like something I would do! It definitely is on.

Power switch on the board? I couldn't see anything, let me have another look.


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

I presume it is the 2 bits in red i was trying to short to get it going? I've also got my case out and plugged the wire into it and tried the button but no joy.


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

Ok, it's working fine now. Not going to tell you why as it's a bit embarrassing but we're up and running!

I'm going to leave it on for a while. The temp started around 25C and it's floating between that and 30C at the moment. I presume that is quite a good temp. I'll leave it another 20 mins, if it comes back ok, I'll dismantle and then start putting it into the case!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

It doesn't matter what happened we all make mistakes and I have never met someone who built their first system well on their first go. That's a good temp it will settle down quickly. You would know if you hadn't have applied the thermal paste correctly as the temp would keep going up up and up, it would not fluctuate.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You laugh at the power switch and I never remember to turn that on so nothing I build ever starts on the first try. So we all have our quirks, good job catching whatever it was because again I don't see anything wrong in the photos either.


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

Well, I'll let you know anyway. Basically the main power cable to the mb has 12 on one end which I plugged straight in in the mb no prob. The other end looked like it only had a 8 pin which I plugged in.

Turns out there's a 4 pin socket joined to it that needed to be plugged in below the 8 pin in the back on the psu. I hadn't done that!


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

I can't work out this case....

I've got 4 standoffs, but it looks like that case may have them built in? I've added a couple of pic, can I just screw the mb straight into those holes? I've got a wide selection of screws as you can see. God knows what those longer ones are for!

Do I need to put those standoffs in the 4 corners? But then I don't think the screws that are for the mb will reach?


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

It's ok, I think I've sorted the case. The hard drive is the next issue.

It's has my come with any cables, but there is some left that came with the mb. What should the cables look like, and do they plug straight into the mb? I've got a couple that are like ribbons, but they are quite short....


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The case has the standoffs already inside, the ones in the packet are just spares. The smaller screws are just that screws they are what you use to screw the motherboard into the standoffs.

if you go to the corsair website and find the product page for the corsair carbide 500r there will be a quick start guide. This will tell all you need to know about the case.


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

It lives! All works ok. Just installing some drivers then we should be good to go!

Just a question on the case. On the door there's a large fan that needs to plug into the mb but it seems physically impossible to plug that in. The wire isn't long enough for me to get my arm in! Any ideas?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It should be long enough for you to plug it in and close up the case. Otherwise, unmount it and move it to the front or top.

Make sure to get all of your Windows Updates.


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

I managed to get it in eventually. Very awkward tho!

I've spent the last few hours downloading updates and all the other programs I use!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well done


----------



## ADChick (Nov 13, 2005)

Thank you.

Just a quick question, not sure if this is the right forum for it. My router is downstairs and my PC and PS4 are in a bedroom (Man cave) upstairs. The signal is pretty good but occasionally drops out. Running a cable up is possible but wouldn't be easy. Would get a wifi booster at the top of the stairs or something help, or would it be a waste of money?

Any other ideas?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes that could be a big help or using a better quality router as well might be just as good an answer.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would highly recommend this booster here:

WN3000RP | WiFi Range Extenders | Networking | Home | NETGEAR

Works like a charm and setup is very easy. I set mine up and haven't touched it since.


----------

